# Fresh of the presses, SANTA arrives at my house on Thursday



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Are we talking PONY present??!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No feeling the presents until you are told you can open them


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah.. I can't wait for anything.. all I asked for where bell boots for Duffy as she goes through them so fast.. but I know what they are because I had to pick out the right ones :rofl:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what I'm getting. But it's not all that big (thank God! I wouldn't survive the 3rd horse! :rofl: )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Santa brought my horse vacuum early via FedEx....too bad the 'rents have a strict "no-opening-'til-Christmas" policy.

Make sure Santa gets a PPE! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

48 hours and counting


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Cannot wait to see what it is GH!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

mean while I still haven't done any form of Christmas shopping. could be 7-11 gifts this year.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I could have a horse for Christmas.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

GH- your getting another horse? Cant wait to see pics. Personally, i am glad I'm getting things for the horses, i cant bare to add another mouth to feed with hay and grain prices 0_0


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Santa brought my horse vacuum early via FedEx....too bad the 'rents have a strict "no-opening-'til-Christmas" policy.
> 
> Make sure Santa gets a PPE! :lol:


Sooo jealous, I would LOVE one of those. My old stable had one and it was so much easier to groom with and Cinny actually would fall asleep it relaxed him so much!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Sooo jealous, I would LOVE one of those. My old stable had one and it was so much easier to groom with and Cinny actually would fall asleep it relaxed him so much!



lol seen these...I'd need a super powered one to do all of Duffy!

GH can't you give us ANY clues? This is like a foaling thread.. but worse  because we don't know what going to happen at the end!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

But at least we won't have to wait as long Duffy!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No it's not like the foaling thread, we can count down well to this one, so we will not still be waiting for Santa around Easter time.....insert smiley here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> No it's not like the foaling thread, we can count down well to this one, so we will not still be waiting for Santa around Easter time.....insert smiley here!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hahaha living in a different time zone on a the other sid eof the world- it feels like a foaling thread. I'll be the last to know 

I don't do well with surprises xD

Do you have ANY clues as to what it is?? ANY??


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sort of, kind of


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know that Im getting at least one gift card for Dover saddlery. I cant wait. Shopping for new horse tack is like heaven for me! .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Showjumper1 said:


> I know that Im getting at least *one gift card for Dover saddlery.* I cant wait. Shopping for new horse tack is like heaven for me! .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a good one! I got money for my b-day (this week) and X-mas. So I'm going to Dover on Fri!


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would love to actually go into a real Dover store but there arent any in California. Oh well, shopping on their website is still fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY for Santa AND GH!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Less than 24 hours to go


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Feeling like a kiddy on Christmas Eve, 1 sleep and 12 hours to go, Aghhhhhh


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling you know what you are getting? If so it's unfair!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> So I'm going to Dover on Fri!


 Man, sometimes I wish I lived in Maryland....you guys have, what, three Dovers? Three more than we have :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> Man, sometimes I wish I lived in Maryland....you guys have, what, three Dovers? Three more than we have :lol:


2!  They are a drive from me (like 40 - 50 mins), so I don't go often (which probably IS a good thing), but yeah, it's worth it - you can touch and try everything (and I did take saddles to try on). Although I have to say we have some other decent size ones in area. People are very involved in horses here.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> 2!  They are a drive from me (like 40 - 50 mins), so I don't go often (which probably IS a good thing), but yeah, it's worth it - you can touch and try everything (and I did take saddles to try on). Although I have to say we have some other decent size ones in area. People are very involved in horses here.


 I keep meaning to get out to Dover when we go to MD, but it never seems to happen. Maybe 2012 will be the year! :wink:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Well????? The anticipation is killing me!!!!! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Why do I have a feeling you know what you are getting? If so it's unfair!



I told you I kind of sort of know, not long now:happydance:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Gah, I saw a post from you , GH and got all excited...... 

and all you said was "not long now???"

Your KILLING ME!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Its nearly the end of thursday for me!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> I told you I kind of sort of know


Hey, wouldn't that equal to "I know for sure"? :lol: C'mon, just spit it out on us!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

so what did you get I am new here but just a excited I asked for gift card from smart-paks


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So Santa doesn't deliver all the way here, so we are going to meet HER, and we have the trailer hitched up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

loveduffy said:


> so what did you get I am new here but just a excited I asked for gift card from smart-paks


OH I did too, SmatPak or Dover...... Wouldn't it be nice if everyone in our lives just went to SmartPak and put credits into our accounts until we had a few hundred $ sitting in there to buy whatever horsie stuff we wanted???


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Santa better have his camera! That's all I got.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Santa bought me a pony, sorry no pics yet I'll start a new thread with pics in a while, seems the person entrusted with the camera was doing mechanical things when they should of been taking pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Squeee a pony! Can't wait to see your newest addition GH!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

WHOOHOOO!! I wanna see!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Santa bought me a pony


I hope the pony is not the pony-height, but what you really wanted!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL just a bit bigger than pony size, lots of pics here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/christmas-pony-pics-name-game-106974/#post1276174

and one to keep you happy here


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been stalking this thread waiting to find out what you got... And I'm in loveee!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

woohoo!!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

wooly bear  I wish santa would bring me cool stuff like that, another lump of coal for me again..........


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> No feeling the presents until you are told you can open them


Yep you to 2 days left till Christmas.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL just a bit bigger than pony size, lots of pics here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/christmas-pony-pics-name-game-106974/#post1276174
> 
> and one to keep you happy here


Lovely horse! Congrats!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks people, I first saw Ben back in October, but he was too expensive and too far away. Well when I saw I saw him, I saw his pics and video, and loved him, but there was no way I could make that one work.

I've chatted to the trainer on and off during the last couple of months, and on Tuesday everything kind of fell into place, his actual owner suddenly agreed to negotiate the price and the terms, and the trainer was going to be coming past within 40 miles of us, so we agreed the deal, so although I knew what was coming, I wasn't totally sure seeing he was sight unseen.

So far I'm delighted, lets see how is tomorrow when he feels more settled:lol:


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

enjoy your new pony and then take pictures of her


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

BCtazzie said:


> mean while I still haven't done any form of Christmas shopping. could be 7-11 gifts this year.


 Tim Horton's gift cards always are appreciated!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go, this was taken at the gas station where we transferred him into our trailer, as you can see he was well worried about the whole thing. As you can see I'm sharing the spotlight, the next stop after me was delivering an Arab to a lady who has wanted one for years, Santa did good twice.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wow they both were worth the wait Merry Christmas to all


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

GH, I don't remember all details of your old thread, but is that the same horse (cross) from the breeder who wanted too much for him? Or it's a different one?

It does look cold down there. At least you'll definitely have a _white_ Christmas (not just _dreaming _about one).


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> GH, I don't remember all details of your old thread, but is that the same horse (cross) from the breeder who wanted too much for him? Or it's a different one?



I thought I recognized him as well KV! Especially in the trotting picture on the other thread!


----------



## Horse Hippie (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase! I hope you have many happy miles and awesome scores with him!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's him Val, everything just fell into place and here he is, now to find out why I ended up with such a killer deal on him :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> That's him Val, everything just fell into place and here he is, now to find out why I ended up with such a killer deal on him :lol:


Cool! Very happy for you! I remember you really wanted him.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, what a nice present. Congrats!

Why I don't have presents like that? :wink:.


----------

